# Your young studs



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

I liked Channing Frye last year... but will he get max burn this year? Any idea if Isiah is planning to go with him as a starter at PF? And what do you think he can achieve? Does he have the superstar level within career reach? Or will he at max become a fringe all-star?

How about D.Lee? He seemed to perform every time he got the call... only to be left in the dark the following night. What's in store for him?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kapitalistsvin said:


> I liked Channing Frye last year... but will he get max burn this year? Any idea if Isiah is planning to go with him as a starter at PF? And what do you think he can achieve? Does he have the superstar level within career reach? Or will he at max become a fringe all-star?
> 
> How about D.Lee? He seemed to perform every time he got the call... only to be left in the dark the following night. What's in store for him?


I'd like to see Frye start, and when Curry is out slide him to the 5 so Lee can play the 4. I'd be very pleased if he became a fringe all-star. I'm not gonna make any predictions though.

As far as Lee, I like him. And I feel the same way about him as I do about the Knicks in general. What do we have to lose? It can't get much worse than it is. Why not play the kids and see what they can do?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*As far as getting up and down the court...*

...can u imagine how few teams could run with Frye, Lee, Balkman, JC, and Nate? Talk about your NBA track meet.......Personally, I'd like to give it a chance.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I expect Frye to improve his overall game a lot under Isiah. All Brown wanted him to do was shoot jumpshots. I heard he put on a good 15-20lbs of muscle. Do He should be somewhat stronger and I expect his Post defense to show it. He must have improved his jumpshot too. I dont know if he will get a lot of minutes, thats up to Isiah. I want him to start with Curry. I think he might be able to get to the all-star level.

David Lee is another player who I think can do a lot of improving and he probably wants to do it. I hope Isiah give him a solid amount of minutes.

I feel these two players should be used now so they can be good for the Knicks for years to come.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

I believe Frye will average over 30 minutes a game this year; I'd like to see Lee get not only more minutes but much more consistent minutes than he did under LB--if he's, say, the 3rd guy off the bench he can get 12-15 minutes on a regular basis and that's probably enough to a) see what we have in him at present and b) not retard his development. But I don't know that he gets those minutes unless they move Taylor which would be a dream.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd like to see us not resign Butler, so when Eddy tires, then Frye will shift over as many of you have said and Lee will shift to the 4. Also if Butler doesn't get signed, then I think it forces Jerome James to move his fatass on the court more and making him play more minutes, I think that's worse for him than sitting. But anyways, a couple minutes a night I'd like to see a lineup of Collins, Robinson, Balkman, Lee, and Frye all at once for 9-10 minutes.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Channing frye is starter type material but i dont think hes gonna be an allstar this early in his career. hes on a sucky *** team though so that could help him exploit his talents and hopefully he will get better at perimeter shooting, blocking, rebounding, and defense. HE already has those things, but possibly next season is when he will be that allstar the knicks are looking for with a mature attitude and out of this world stats....

As for david lee, isiah wont give him more time then he was having last year, hopefully he will get a bunch of time because this guy couldve been up there if he had startedd for us last season;which i wanted him to........David lee is a good shot blocker, and a person who can play with persevenrenece, and so can balkman collins, and you no nate aready plays with it....

-DeuCE


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

He seemed to have the will to be a defensive presence... does he have the frame for it? How is his passing? Could he become a lowpost presence?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BiG_DeuCE said:


> Channing frye is starter type material but i dont think hes gonna be an allstar this early in his career. hes on a sucky *** team though so that could help him exploit his talents and hopefully he will get better at perimeter shooting, blocking, rebounding, and defense. HE already has those things, but possibly next season is when he will be that allstar the knicks are looking for with a mature attitude and out of this world stats....
> 
> As for david lee, isiah wont give him more time then he was having last year, hopefully he will get a bunch of time because this guy couldve been up there if he had startedd for us last season;which i wanted him to........David lee is a good shot blocker, and a person who can play with persevenrenece, and so can balkman collins, and you no nate aready plays with it....
> 
> -DeuCE


What the hell? Why do you think IT won't give David more time? There's a reason Isiah drafted the kid, but it's not so he can sit and sulk on the bench. He's going to get more minutes than Mo Taylor next year.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What the hell? Why do you think IT won't give David more time? There's a reason Isiah drafted the kid, but it's not so he can sit and sulk on the bench. He's going to get more minutes than Mo Taylor next year.


with the addition of Balkman, q still on the team, and if we resign qyntel, im not sure hes gonna get ALOT of playing time, he probably will get 10-15 minutes a game, that is if he is part of zeke's rotation...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

isiah loves Frye, expect him to start.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Big .....*

Why do you assume Lee is going to get burn only at SF? I say he will still get more PT at the 4 slot. LB wanted him to be a SF (as do I) but IT has not spoken about it. He drafted him as a PF.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Big .....*

I want Knicks to get young and fresh. Get rid of those Bad contracts, and stop importing those big names. Dont trade away draft picks. Knicks would be back in five years.


----------

